# It hurts...



## lasso (Dec 21, 2012)

im sorry for your loss


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

You're a lucky girl to have loved so deeply.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks guys your support means a lot x


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Words cannot express how sorry I am for you. My deepest condolences.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Oh, I know how it hurts. My thoughts go out to you!


----------

